# 2007 AASHTO Changes



## deviationz (Mar 21, 2010)

The folks at PPI have the changes to the 2007 AASHTO Code downloadable for free.

http://ppi2pass.com/STRM_Code_Update_Design_of_Bridges.pdf


----------



## gecress (Mar 22, 2010)

deviationz said:


> The folks at PPI have the changes to the 2007 AASHTO Code downloadable for free.
> http://ppi2pass.com/STRM_Code_Update_Design_of_Bridges.pdf



Thank you very much


----------



## jdk350 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thankyou, this is very helpful.


----------

